# Adresse eines dOut mehrfach verwenden



## Veltum (11 April 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Wago SPS 750-8100.
Im Programmablauf habe ich in einem FUP Netzwerk einen dOut eingebunden und in einem neuen Netzwerk (auch wieder FUP) wieder. 
Nun ist das Problem wie folgt, sobald ich den dOut zweimal im Programmablauf habe lässt er sich gar nicht mehr ansteuern und er bleibt stehts auf FALSE.
Nehme ich nun einen der beiden Variablen raus, egal an welcher Stelle, funktioniert die Ansteuerung wieder.

Ich habe das auch mit der direkten Adresse meines 750-1504 Moduls versucht und es ist der selbe Fehler aufgetreten.

Habt ihr da evtl. eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

LG

Veltum


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (11 April 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Du kannst einen Ausgang nicht mehrfach verwenden. Was soll er machen wenn einer 1 und der andere 0 ist ?
Du musst deine „Ausgänge“ auf ein ODER setzten und dann auf deinen Ausgang. 

Wünsche allen frohe Ostern und bleibt gesund


----------



## Veltum (11 April 2020)

Schönen guten Morgen,

Danke vorab für die schnelle Antwort!
So ganz kann ich das gerade nicht nachvollziehen. Also ich habe in dem einen Netzwerk einen Tagesablauf wo ich eine Pumpe schalte, mit einem Ausgang (nennen wir in jetzt einfach mal dOut1) und in einem weiteren Netzwerk habe ich eine gesonderte Anwendung wo ich den Pumpenmotor auch wieder Schalte. Wichtig hier zu beachten ist das ich das Netzwerk "Tagesablauf" durch ein RS Gatter Resette so das die Pumpe wieder FALSE ist.

Problem ist nun das, schon beim ersten Netzwerk die Pumpe nicht mehr auf TRUE schaltet, obwohl das zweite Netzwerk nicht durchgeführt wird.

VG
Veltum


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (11 April 2020)

Egal was du für Abläufe hast die deinen Dout1 ein oder aus schalten... es kann halt immer dazu kommen (und wird auch dazu kommen) das ein Programm-Teil sagt Ausgang Dout1=0 und der andere Teil Dout1=1. woher soll dein Ausgang der gerade den Befehl hat sei 0 bzw sei 1 sich richtig „einzustellen“ ?
Daher schaltest du vor den Dout1 ein ODER. Hier kommen deine Ausgänge der Bausteine drauf die den Dout1 aktiv schalten dürfen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2020)

Veltum schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Wago SPS 750-8100.
> Im Programmablauf habe ich in einem FUP Netzwerk einen dOut eingebunden und in einem neuen Netzwerk (auch wieder FUP) wieder.
> ...



Ein SPS-Programm wird zyklisch Netzwerk für Netzwerk bearbeitet.
Also entweder du bearbeitest bestimmte Programmteile nicht oder du verwendest - wie schon angesprochen - eine Oderverknüpfung


----------



## Veltum (11 April 2020)

Hallo nochmal,

der Tipp mit dem ODER hat funktioniert. 
Vielen lieben Dank


----------

